# Alte Rezepte ... leider nicht mehr zu erhalten



## crazybat (12. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hat mich das Moggen auch erreicht und schon gehts los mit meinem persönlichen Frust.

Nein .. das soll jetzt kein Gejammer werden.

Es gibt tolle Sachen, die man sich selbst herstellen könnte, ABER es gibt die Rezepte gar nicht mehr.

Leider ist es auch schwierig, Spieler zu finden, die so manches alte Rezept beherrschen.

Wollt Ihr nicht auch die alten Rezepte wieder im Spiel haben? oder steh ich mit diesem Gedanken alleine da?

Können die alten Rezepte nicht wieder ins Spiel kommen? Vielleicht dass man sie beim Lehrer lernen oder kaufen kann?

Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung für die, die Freude am Moggen haben.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Numbe (13. Juni 2012)

Mhm. Schwieriges Thema.

Diejenigen, die die Rezepte haben werden sagen: "Neeein! Damit bin ich (fast) einzigartig.- Ich spiele seit Classic, habe mir die Rezepte damals aufwendig - oder weniger aufwendig - erfarmt und möchte nicht, dass diese Mühe umsonst war. Wer classic nicht gespielt hat, sollte auch diese Rezepte nicht haben!"

Und alle, die sie nicht haben und niemanden kennen, der sie beherrscht: "Das ist ungerecht! Zu Classic Zeiten habe ich nicht gespielt, deswegen soll ich von Blizzard bestraft werden? Ich zahle genauso viel wie alle Anderen und möchte deswegen ebenso viele Möglichkeiten haben meine Berufe zu erweitern!"

Tja. Hum. Also ich muss sagen, ich finde es gut, dass es einige Rezepte nicht mehr gibt. Es ist eben etwas besonderes, wenn man sie kann. Meistens sind die guten Stücke auch mit einer ordentlichen Geschichte verbunden...- "Damals, als ich mir Urlaub nahm um dieses Rezept zu farmen..." (Oder so ähnlich. *g*)

Es hebt die alten Hasen hervor.- Sollten sie zwischenzeitlich nicht aufgehört oder den Char/Beruf gewechselt haben.- Ohne ihnen einen spielerischen Vorteil zu liefern...

Um welche Rezepte geht es denn? Oft droppen doch ähnliche Items mit vergleichbarem Skin. (Davon abgesehen, dass die Classicteile meist eh irgendwie merkwürdig aussehen.)


Lg


----------



## crazybat (15. Juni 2012)

am wichtigsten wären mir 2 schmiedekunstrezepte.


verzauberte thoriumgamaschen und verzauberte thoriumbrustplatte.

bei schneiderei wars auch noch mindestens 1, aber der name fällt mir grad nicht ein.



ist halt schade, dass man die rezepte nicht mehr bekommen kann.



ps. ich weiß, dass man die hose auch über ne quest erhalten kann, aber die brust leider definitiv nicht.


----------



## madmurdock (14. März 2013)

Ich sammel gerne Rezepte und bin eher der Meinung, dass sie auch ingame bleiben sollten. (Ich spiele seit Classic) Leider wird man vorher nicht gewarnt, wenn was entfernt wird (zB so n Rezept von den Drachen in Winterspring). Es ist eher ärgerlich wenn man 99% kann und einem 3, 4 Teile fehlen, weil sie einfach aus dem Spiel genommen wurden..


----------

